# alfalfa haylage



## HAYMAN1978 (Apr 1, 2011)

was wondering wat the going price per ton for alfalfa haylage would be i am in southwestern indiana


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Where are you at in southwestern IN? When I sell haylage (balage) I convert it back to a "dry hay equivilent" and charge what ever dry alfalfa is bringing based on rfv points. Last year, I sold dry alfalfa @ $0.95/rfv point so 150 rfv alfalfa was $142.50 per ton. The same hay made in balage at 45% moisture would have been worth $92.20 per ton on an as fed basis. ($142.50 dry hay X .55 dry matter/.85 dry matter in dry hay). So far this year, looking @ $1.25/rfv out of the field and probably going up.


----------



## HAYMAN1978 (Apr 1, 2011)

i am in daviess county thanks for the info.as wet as it is i was thinking about making my first cutting in haylage.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the post guys...because I have been thinking about this. I have been throwing around the idea of haylage in the northern area of Indiana. I picked up some ground that I will be putting it alfalfa next year. My thought is to wrap all this when the weather is wet. Been checking out these McHale rigs...even though they are just 4 x 4...the rigs are tough from what my research has showed. Thinking I can pick up some custom work as well during the first cut because the row crop guys let their alfalfa get too mature and would open up an opportunity. Joe, I like your approach...appreciate you sharing that with us.


----------

